# Swamp based Modules



## demonsquidgod (Nov 15, 2008)

I am planning an adventure set in an abandoned city that has been reclaimed by the large swamp that surrounds it.

Are there any pre-existing adventure modules set in swamp or swamp-like conditions? Or, if I should be so lucky, that involve a partially submerged city or ruins?


----------



## GAAAHHH (Nov 15, 2008)

demonsquidgod said:


> I am planning an adventure set in an abandoned city that has been reclaimed by the large swamp that surrounds it.
> 
> Are there any pre-existing adventure modules set in swamp or swamp-like conditions? Or, if I should be so lucky, that involve a partially submerged city or ruins?




What edition are you using?  There is a basic D&D adventure called Quagmire that you might be able to pull some ideas from.  AD&D has Danger at Dunwater, but it has lizardmen, and not a ruined city.  I'm not sure, but I think Ravager of Time might be set in a swamp.

3rd edition has Beyond the Tower from Green Ronin and Legacy of the Savage Kings from Goodman Games. I'm not sure about others.

I'm fairly sure 4th edition doesn't have any swamp adventures yet, but I could be wrong.

Edit- I was wrong.  King of the Trollhaunt Warrens has a fairly large swamp area and ruins.  There are well-defined paths so characters don't have to go into the swamp, so you may want to expand the swamp and/or make the paths less well defined to get the feel you are looking for.


----------



## demonsquidgod (Nov 15, 2008)

GAAAHHH said:


> What edition are you using?





While I am using 4th ed I have no problem with converting earlier material. In fact, I kind of enjoy it.


----------



## sjmiller (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, there's the old AD&D module Tomb of the Lizard King.  It has a big swamp, ruins, lizardmen, a sunken place to adventure, and more!  What's not to like?  I just recently ran my 3.0 party through a modified version of it.  They had a blast.


----------



## Rel (Nov 15, 2008)

Not sure that it's exactly what you are looking for but I got a ton of mileage out of the WFRP suppliment _Barony of the Damned_.  It's got one particularly cool (and hilarious) segment where there are a pair of swamp villages who are at odds over a pig.  It includes a new career path called the Swampaire (which wouldn't convert directly to 4e but might provide some inspiration for an NPC or three).


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 15, 2008)

I recommend X-6: Quagmire!.  It takes place in a giant salt marsh called The Serpent Penninsula.  It has a clear, straightforward "save the day" plot: the city of Quagmire is slowly sinking into the sea, and is beseiged by swamp monsters as well.  To save the city, the heroes must find and clear out an ancient, lost city hidden somewhere within the swamp.

It's a pretty good module, all things considered.  It details a new portion of the game world, and comes with a bunch of new monsters and magic items.


----------



## Thasmodious (Nov 15, 2008)

I7 Baltron's Beacon - a 1e adventure set in a swamp and a ruined keep at its center.

On Ebay


----------



## StickPerson (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm putting my players through this swamp based adventure:
Dungeon Crawl Classics
It's 3.5 but I've been converting it to 4.0 and we're having a lot of fun.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Nov 15, 2008)

There is the classic Temple of the Frog. A problem might be that it also introduces some strange tech.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 16, 2008)

Red hand of Doom has a section that deals with a city that has been taken over by a swamp.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Nov 16, 2008)

The ruined city of Xak Tsaroth from the Dragonlance module, _Dragons of Autumn_ (3.5) takes place in a swamp.


----------



## dead (Nov 16, 2008)

Treasure of the Black Veils is a free WotC adventure set in swampy environs:

FREE Original Adventures: Treasure of the Black Veils by Skip and Penny Williams


----------



## the Jester (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm amazed nobody has yet mentioned U1-2. The Saltmarsh modules were great. 

The early parts of _Return to the Tomb of Horrors_ take place in a swamp, and have some cool, evocative stuff going on (ghouls that lurk in the water under floating mats of peat, and burst up to try to drag the pcs down... good stuff!).


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Nov 16, 2008)

I should also mention the Age of Worms Adventure Path module, _Encounter at Blackwall Keep_ (_Dungeon _#126). There aren't any ruins but there are some decent rules for swamp travel and dangers.


----------



## demonsquidgod (Nov 17, 2008)

Hmm, I had already hinted that there might be lizardmen dwelling in the swamp, can you tell me more about Tomb of the Lizard King?


----------



## roguerouge (Nov 17, 2008)

1st edition module Ravager of Time has a swamp excursion... and the best temporary smack down of uppity high level characters I'd ever seen.


----------

